# 2011 September fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the ninth of this year's monthly online fishing competitions - and welcome to spring! With the change of season comes many fishing opportunities, and I hope that the (slightly) warmer weather, and lots of species awakening from their winter slumber, will result in plenty of entries this month. As always, three random prizes are up for grabs courtesy of our generous sponsor Sailing Scene - all entries (even tales of woe) are eligible for one of these random prizes - if you go fishing during the comp period you'd be mad not to enter!

The SEPTEMBER comp will run from this *Saturday September 3rd to Sunday September 11th*. Please post all entries in this thread.

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar.

Any questions, please shoot me a PM.

Good luck everyone


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

A nice healthy 44cm Pine river Bass which nailed my trolled lure just 50m from home. 

Name of Angler: *Mark (scoman)*
Date Caught: 08/09/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD, Pine River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Australian Bass - 44cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: xrap xr6 minnow, 12lb leader, 8lb braid, Simmano Alivio reel, Shimmano Catana 3-5kg Spin Stick
Conditions (optional): Late afternoon
Other Comments (optional): Nailed me just 50m from home.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

TOW - last day of the comp, still have a cold and the forecast is crap but I am going fishing anyway, I know MrX has a big stinky pike in the bag and I just can't let that go unchallenged. Unloaded at North Harbour at day break ready for piscatorial chaos. Rolled the yak on the trolley getting down the path to the beach, gear went everywhere, rod tips bent and scartched luckily none broken, not the best of starts at least no one was there with a camera. On the water and off to get some yakkas, no yakkas, moved to Fairlight baths for yakkas, a LB guy there tells me he has berlyed for an hour and not seen a single yakka, so I give up on the yakkas. Head for the sand flats for the high tide flathead. Tossed some bread out for some poddy mullet, an hour later and even the seagulls have ignored the bread as it isstill floating around. WInd picked up, hooked up to a small flattie that was probably legal, when is came boat side I could see the SP was swallowed, then he opened his mouth and just spat it out and swam away. The end.
David


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

TOW....
wet , windy and no chance of getting a fish with house renovations in between...had 1 hr session Thursday early before builders arrived - lost a lure , some skin off fingers trying to get kayak out between scaffolding at home , and my mind when the wind came up strong again only 40 mins into session.... :twisted:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: solatree
Date Caught: 11-09-11
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA - Patawalonga Lake
Species Legal Length: 28cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream 38.8cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 7' Shimano SP special 2-4kg, Sedona 1500 - 6lb fireline - sx40
Conditions (optional): cool
Other Comments (optional): trip report viewtopic.php?f=17&t=50021


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I didn't even manage a proper tale of woe.
Left home on thursday morning at 4.15, forecast was good, no rain or wind at home, arrived at malabar (15 mins drive away) to find 15 knt winds coming straight into the ramp and it was pissing down with rain.
Sat in the car until 6.15 hoping it would easy up but no change so I headed home, got home to find it dry and still no wind. WTF
Packed all the gear away bla bla bla.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

sunday 4th september

snapper about 38 squiddy man
legal 35
caught peel island
6lb braid
10 lb leader
size 3/0 hook with a bit of recently caught pike flesh.
unweighted
symetre reel
raider rod.
windy.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I think the fishing comp discriminates against those who haven't been able to go fishing


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Name of Angler:AJD
Date Caught: 10/9/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD - Brisbane River,Fernvale
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bass 34cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: min min deep diver in gold on 10lb mono leader and 6lb fireline
Conditions (optional): + 30 knots blowing it's ar_e off!
Other Comments (optional): 1 of 5 caught today. All of them on the same lure depsite working a series of 5 today.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Name of Angler: MrX
Date Caught: 3 September
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 40cm of stinky pike
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 15ld, Pike soft pastic rod, salina II 3000, squidgy fish 
Conditions (optional): As good it gets for targetting winter pike
Other Comments (optional): Initially thought I had a big king on, but it didn't reef me, so thought it must be a monster snapper. Couldn't believe my luck when I realised I had the caught the target comp species - a trophy-sized pike!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Way to polish a turd Tom


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Pike should be banned, for September at least.
David :twisted:


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

I reckon that's the biggest tur... err... pike entered this year. You blokes are just jelous :mrgreen:

Besides, its at least a cm longer than solatree's little bream.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

MrX said:


> You blokes are just jelous :mrgreen: Besides, its at least a cm longer than solatree's little bream.


Not only is Tom's stinky bigger, it also has much bigger teeth and more powerful smell - but talk of polish is just exaggeration ! ;-)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Any last entries in today please dudes, I'll score up tonight. Cheers.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

All entries are in and scores have been tallied for the September monthly fishing comp - it was a quiet month with respect to entries (I think the weather might have had something to do with it), but there were still some nice fish caught and entered 

The third highest scoring fish for the month was Scoman's 44cm bass from the Pine River in QLD. Incredibly, the second highest scoring fish was MrX's dirty pike. And the highest score in September was achieved by Solatree's bream from Patawalonga Lake in SA. Congratulations on the great fish gents, and thanks to all who entered for supporting the AKFF monthly comp.

As always there are three random winners of prizes courtesy of Sailing Scene - however only one entrant is eligible this month (with everyone else having already won a prize this year) - so congratulations to Scoman, can you please PM me your postal addresses and I'll send out your goodies.

Full scores for the month were:

Solatree	114
MrX	100
Scoman	98
AJD	76
Grinner	75
Southerly	40
Rob316	40
Keza	40

And cumulative scores for the year to date:

Solatree	920
MrX	754
Southerly	703
Grinner	609
AJD	570
PaulB	539
Garmac	471
Keza	431
Float	392
KingDan	390
Rob316	371
Bertros	361
Drewboy	358
Billpatt	350
Junglefisher	288
Marty75	266
Bruus	236
Ronston	232
Josho	222
Paulsod	219
Decay	218
SBD	216
Cid	186
cjbfisher	182
Seawind	180
Mattsadventure	154
Patwah	138
Ado	116
Moysie	112
gcfisho	108
Justcrusin	106
Barrabundy	105
Scoman	98
Boydglin	97
Kraley	92
Granpop	72
BigGee	70
Hughman	40
Jords	40
StevenM	1

The October monthly comp will run from Saturday the 1st to Sunday the 9th of October - stay tuned 8)


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "Incredibly, the second highest scoring fish was MrX's dirty  [great big] pike."


I'm with you Squidder - the scoring system is ludicrous!

What's bloke have to do to win the comp? Fragrant pike are waaay underrated!

(Well done Solatree - on that stonker malodorous bream)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

It's all about the benchmarks. It has been too long since I've uploaded an up-to-date benchmark list, so here is one that I updated last night.

View attachment 2011 benchmarks excel v1.2.pdf


Stinky pike benchmark = 40cm
MrX stinky pike length = 40cm
Points burgled = 100


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the vibe lure and the stickers. 

Shame I'm away now for six weeks.


----------

